# Market place



## Cat farthings (Nov 18, 2014)

I am looking for a TTS and have joined this forum for some research. Bizarrely I am excluded from seeing cars sale.
I get we don't want unknowns selling bad cars but I don't see why I can't see cars for sale in market place......

Gary


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

You need to have a certain amount of posts first.


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Or you can join the TTOC and then that grants you access without having to post so many times.


----------



## Cat farthings (Nov 18, 2014)

I have joined the forum is there additional membership I need to do? It's that or post nonsense like a mad man!

Gary


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

The idea of needing to have x number of posts is to stop people joining just to sell but mainly to protect the regular members. When x amount of posts are written, it shows that you intend to be an active, contributing member of the forum.

Also, regarding "posting nonsense like a mad man", the posts can be viewed by the moderators and if the posts are clearly crap just to boost the post count, the number required can be raised if necessary or access to the for sale section further delayed.

As suggested by Ben5209 you can pay to join the TTOC and gain access to the for sale immediately. It looks like Ben joined this way.

I have looked for you, there is currently only 1 TTS in the for sale section.....

Welcome to the forum by the way. When you get a TT, you'll find this a helpful and friendly place  
It is full of knowledge and 'characters' :lol:


----------



## Parkster (Oct 7, 2014)

I never joined the owners club and am a very new member.

It doesn't take long to gain access in my experience, I fully understand the reasoning behind protecting the members so it's just a case of being patient I suppose.

Good bunch of people here, from everyday owners like myself to some serious modifiers


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

mwad said:


> The idea of needing to have x number of posts is to stop people joining just to sell but mainly to protect the regular members. When x amount of posts are written, it shows that you intend to be an active, contributing member of the forum.
> 
> Also, regarding "posting nonsense like a mad man", the posts can be viewed by the moderators and if the posts are clearly crap just to boost the post count, the number required can be raised if necessary or access to the for sale section further delayed.
> 
> ...


Nicely explained and polite mwad


----------



## Cat farthings (Nov 18, 2014)

Fair points, I understand the thinking. I get you can't advertise to sell until x posts just surprised I couldn't buy.

So far I have gained good knowledge form reading the forum so I'll just have to patient - trouble is I wrote off my current car and expect a cheque in the next couple of weeks at which point I will need to buy a new car as courtesy car will have to go back.

Last car was a Jag XKR beautiful machine but the tax/mpg/depreciation puts me off buying another and TTS is an appealing compromise of style and performance.

Thanks to all for responding

Gary


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Gary. 
To gain access to the Market Place & PMs, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. *This is free. *
Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ro ... path=70_60

Number of posts not disclosed as it may not be fixed

Hoggy.


----------



## Cat farthings (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks Hoggy

Gary


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Cat farthings said:


> Thanks Hoggy
> 
> Gary


See, you've got 8 posts already ! :wink:


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> mwad said:
> 
> 
> > The idea of needing to have x number of posts is to stop people joining just to sell but mainly to protect the regular members. When x amount of posts are written, it shows that you intend to be an active, contributing member of the forum.
> ...


Thanks ZephyR2


----------



## ipap (Nov 27, 2014)

I can see the benefits of making us newbies verify ourselves but it does make it difficult, I'm an impulse buyer normally but I am waiting until I get into the forum members cars to be sure I won't miss a well looked after bargain!


----------



## SQ5 (Dec 5, 2014)

That explains it, I could not see the market place either looking for a 3.2 roadsters, starting to read everything TT.

Like the VR6 lump, having a corrado storm years ago. Looking at TTS and the TTRS, like the look at the RS but not sure if it is worth 10k more than the V6.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

ipap said:


> I can see the benefits of making us newbies verify ourselves but it does make it difficult, I'm an impulse buyer normally but I am waiting until I get into the forum members cars to be sure I won't miss a well looked after bargain!


Hi Ipap, when did you last check your MP & PMs access.
Hoggy.


----------

